# Maxxis Worm Drive, HELP!



## tjw_78 (15 Jul 2011)

Its been reccomended to me that I get a couple of these for an adventure race I'm doing.

I ordered 2 from an online store, but the idiots only sent me 1 tyre  , and said they had no more as it had been discontinued. Fine, but my bike has 2 wheels (I think that is pretty normal  ).

Can't find anyone else who has them in stock, except a company with a mimimum order limit which would require me to buy 3 tyres... Chain Reaction cycles have some coming in September, but my race is in August.  

Any suggestions???

t


----------



## tjw_78 (15 Jul 2011)

Oh, and I guess the other related questions are:

Any alternatives?

Will it be a help or hinderance to stick the one tyre I have on the bike, so I've got a combo (back or front)?


----------



## Cubist (15 Jul 2011)

It's a fast, dry conditions semi slick tyre. Thjey comne in two compounds, one of which wears really quickly

The next question will have to be, what conditions will you be riding/racing in? 

Which compound did you get? 

You could stick it on the back and something like a Nobby Nic or a Kenda small block 8 on the front as long as you can guarantee dry hardpack and road. ,. or send it back and ride the Kendas back and front as long as you are happy that the conditions will be dry-ish. 

Mate of mine rates the Kendas, I like the Nobby Nics.

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/tires-and-wheels/tire/kenda/small-block-eight/prd_413220_151crx.aspx


----------



## deaksie (15 Jul 2011)

UK sale of goods act. send it back saying they have only partially delivered the order and therefore they have broken the contract. all that is true. quote uk sale of goods act as it pertains to distance selling: you have the absolute right to return anything purchased without you seeing it first for a full refund. 
don't compromise - its your money


----------



## tjw_78 (16 Jul 2011)

Cubist said:


> It's a fast, dry conditions semi slick tyre. Thjey comne in two compounds, one of which wears really quickly
> 
> The next question will have to be, what conditions will you be riding/racing in?
> 
> ...



Yes, I know they are semi-slicks. Thats what I want. However, I didn't know they came in 2 compounds. Not sure which one I have. How can I check?

More detail on why I want them. The adventure race is 4 days (cycling, running, kayaking, and swimming). The cycling stages are either off road or back roads, but you can only use one frame. So while I think some people do go for the cyclo-cross option, the vast majority use mountain bikes. So for the road stages I want a semi-slick tyre. Not complete slicks, as some small sections are back off-road! Its all a compromise!


----------



## tjw_78 (16 Jul 2011)

deaksie said:


> UK sale of goods act. send it back saying they have only partially delivered the order and therefore they have broken the contract. all that is true. quote uk sale of goods act as it pertains to distance selling: you have the absolute right to return anything purchased without you seeing it first for a full refund.
> don't compromise - its your money



Yes, I know all that, but it is a whole lot of hassle to return the tyre, and at the end of the day I do want it. I also want another one. 

I'm just a bit pi$$ed that they've got some revenue from it, when they really don't deserve it.

I have managed to source another one, so hopefully I will have a pair in a few days.


----------



## Cubist (16 Jul 2011)

tjw_78 said:


> Yes, I know they are semi-slicks. Thats what I want. However, I didn't know they came in 2 compounds. Not sure which one I have. How can I check?
> 
> More detail on why I want them. The adventure race is 4 days (cycling, running, kayaking, and swimming). The cycling stages are either off road or back roads, but you can only use one frame. So while I think some people do go for the cyclo-cross option, the vast majority use mountain bikes. So for the road stages I want a semi-slick tyre. Not complete slicks, as some small sections are back off-road! Its all a compromise!



It'll have a rating on the tyre , eg 40a, 70a or whatever. The lower the number the stickier the tyre. I was asking because if you are on hard surfaces and faced a choice of which tyre to put on front or back I'd have recommended the stickiest up front. Now you have sourced two it's academic. 

The CRC link shows your tyre from them is 70a, reasonably hardwearing.


----------



## tjw_78 (16 Jul 2011)

Cubist said:


> It'll have a rating on the tyre , eg 40a, 70a or whatever. The lower the number the stickier the tyre. I was asking because if you are on hard surfaces and faced a choice of which tyre to put on front or back I'd have recommended the stickiest up front. Now you have sourced two it's academic.
> 
> The CRC link shows your tyre from them is 70a, reasonably hardwearing.





Thanks, that makes sense. 

I've checked. It is 70a


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Jul 2011)

Cubist said:


> It'll have a rating on the tyre , eg 40a, 70a or whatever. The lower the number the stickier the tyre. I was asking because if you are on hard surfaces and faced a choice of which tyre to put on front or back I'd have recommended the stickiest up front. Now you have sourced two it's academic.
> 
> The CRC link shows your tyre from them is 70a, reasonably hardwearing.



Cheers for that. You do learn something new every day


----------



## Cubist (16 Jul 2011)

I tried a mate's Giant out the other day at Sherwood. Baked hard surfaces, dusty in places, and he was running a 80 or 90 compound tyre up front. The geometry of the Trance was so different from my Cube and meant that I was light on the front wheel on a number of turns, and the hard tyre up front washed no less than five times. 

In contrast he was utterly amazed how much grip the Nobby Nic evo triple compound gave on my bike.


----------



## jethro10 (18 Jul 2011)

Schwalbe hurricane is very similar, a bit of side tread, and generally slick in the middle.

coincidentally my wife started out on the Maxxis and mine had the Schwalbe - close to identical in their philosophy.
Would be fine.

Jeff


----------



## tjw_78 (20 Jul 2011)

Finally, I now have 2 Maxxis Worm Drive tyres! Horay!

Will stick them on the bike this weekend, and it will be interesting to see how much time I gain/loose on my mixed surface training route.


----------

